# "Frank mir will knock Brock Lesnar out" says Jimmy gifford and GSP!



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

Frank Mir celebrated this year’s Fourth of July in his Las Vegas gym, breaking down film of Brock Lesnar’s win over Shane Carwin at UFC 116 the night before.

Sitting alongside Mir on Sunday were head trainer Jimmy Gifford, UFC welterweight champion Georges St. Pierre and boxing trainer Freddie Roach.

“We believe Mir is going to be the guy to knock out Brock Lesnar,” Gifford said. “Me, GSP, Freddie Roach — we all agreed Mir can do it. We see holes in his game we know we can expose.”

“If you’re asking me who would Frank Mir want to fight right now, it’s Brock,” Gifford said. “He’d love to fight him. Realistically, that’s not going to happen so we want that Nog fight.


Lesnar and Mir

“Nog claims staph infection affected his chin in the last one. I don’t know how that happens, but I think if Mir gets a chance at Nogueira again, he’ll knock him out early and retire him.”

On Frank returning to his old weight of 245.

“Right now, he’s at 252 and his best fighting weight is between 240 and 245 pounds. He’s not going to stay at 265 to fight Brock again. Mir learned a lot over the last couple of fights, and I think the easiest thing to learn is you’re not going to move immovable objects. So we better find another way.” Gifford said.

Source: TheLasVegasSun


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

C'mon Frank... you aren't knocking him out. You hit him as hard as you could in the last fight and he mauled you. Mir's got some nice striking, but that gets thrown out the window when he's in traffic where he will get taken down and we will see the exact same fight again. That is IF he makes it back to the top contender position.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Frank just can't let go, can he? Maybe if he focussed on his next opponent instead of Brock he wouldn't have gotten mauled on by Carwin.


----------



## BD3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeez. He was already obsessed. Now it's just starting to become unhealthy.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

You do realize, guys, that there isn't one Mir quote in this topic?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

My heart is broken. Why does GSP have to get involved with this lunatic, he is obviously mentally unstable.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Source Link?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Carwin couldn't do it, thus the Law of Physics does not allow for Frank Mir to do it.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

I can't see any of the top HWs knocking Brock out, possibly JDS.. but still, he seems unknockoutable (I know it's not a word!)


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Leed said:


> You do realize, guys, that there isn't one Mir quote in this topic?


Ouch. I'm afraid I didn't.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Lol, Mir really needs to re-think how he wants to go about doing this. ALso he needs to get past Nog, and atleast one other person before he gets Lesnar again.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not sure losing the added muscle/weight is a good idea. I think Mir could be a solid, heavy, yet quick fighter were he just to continue on the path he set before himself. He really needs to focus on how he wants to go about this and stick with it. Heavier for power? Lighter for speed? Pick one and roll with it, Frank.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Some of you guys need to read that more careful. Mir didn't say anything. This is what other people are saying about Mir. Thats important to pay attention to

anyways, I feel that Mir has the tools to beat Brock but he needs better strategy, a clear head, and more wrestling defense. Standing up, Mir can KO Brock and will if he is able to trade cleanly. The problem is how to counter Brock's wrestling. Plus Mir really needs to remember his BJJ skills. He submitted him once, he can do it again.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Some of you guys need to read that more careful. Mir didn't say anything. This is what other people are saying about Mir. Thats important to pay attention to
> 
> anyways, I feel that Mir has the tools to beat Brock but he needs better strategy, a clear head, and more wrestling defense. Standing up, Mir can KO Brock and will if he is able to trade cleanly. The problem is how to counter Brock's wrestling. Plus Mir really needs to remember his BJJ skills. He submitted him once, he can do it again.


I did realize that Mir didn't say anything which is why I just posted :laugh: instead of saying something about Mir.

But to your idea that Mir can KO Lesnar I present you with your own :laugh:. Can Mir hurt Lesnar standing? Possibly, at HW I think anyone can stun/rock anyone just due to the weight in the punches. But KO? :laugh:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> My heart is broken. Why does GSP have to get involved with this lunatic, he is obviously mentally unstable.


? Quite clearly he isnt a lunatic and certainly isnt mentally unstable.

Unless frank develops some good TDD and works hard on wrestling, he will get beat up by Brock again and again and again.....


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> I did realize that Mir didn't say anything which is why I just posted :laugh: instead of saying something about Mir.
> 
> But to your idea that Mir can KO Lesnar I present you with your own :laugh:. Can Mir hurt Lesnar standing? Possibly, at HW I think anyone can stun/rock anyone just due to the weight in the punches. But KO? :laugh:


Mir probably has more of a chance of doing what he did to Kongo, rocking them submitting, but Mir hits pretty hard and Brock's striking is terrible. If Mir has enough of a chance to land cleanly he can drop Brock. The problem is that its hard to let your hands go when you're worried that Brock can easily sling you down. Carwin barely landed on Brock and that led to an entire round of bald man engineering ****.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I understood the context of the article completely. This is just a miniscule hype article to keep Frank's name out there.

I was just always under the impression that he was extremely overrated and couldn't handle top level fighters like everyone thought he could. 

I would love to watch him fight Kongo, Rothwell etc, but not Brock. Not for a few years unless he really does somethign to show he deserves it first. Can you imagine the backlash if Brock was KO'd by Carwin and then his team said he could KO Carwin AFTER he had his chance? (Let alone Mir had two chances, hit him with everything he had, and it had no significant effect) 

Needless hype! Be more creative.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

SJ said:


> I understood the context of the article completely. This is just a miniscule hype article to keep Frank's name out there.
> 
> I was just always under the impression that he was extremely overrated and couldn't handle top level fighters like everyone thought he could.
> 
> I would love to watch him fight Kongo, Rothwell etc, but not Brock. Not for a few years unless he really does somethign to show he deserves it first. So, this article is going to rub some people the wrong way.


I think the only top level fighters that hes going to struggle against are Carwin and Lesnar. Maybe JDS. I see Mir being able to rip through all the mid level guys like Kongo, Rothwell, Nelson, GG, etc. I think he'd be Cain pretty well too. Its just those two that are going to be the thorns in his side for awhile.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Looooooool!


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

UrbanBounca said:


> Carwin couldn't do it, thus the Law of Physics does not allow for Frank Mir to do it.


 

That Carwin did not beat Brock, that Mir did not beat Carwin thus Mir cannot knock out Brock has nothing to do with the laws of physics. If anything- it's "if then" logic.

I think your grasp on the laws of physics may be a little lacking- may want to refrain from using them as the basis for your posts.

Just sayin'. :confused03:


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd imagine that one day we will get the rubber match, Lesnar is getting more and more well-rounded every fight, so Mir needs to get it as soon as possible otherwise he will get merked!


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Mir at 245 is too light. I dont think he should go below 255, I dont see any reason for that.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

FrankMir20 said:


> *Sitting alongside* Mir on Sunday were head trainer Jimmy Gifford, UFC welterweight champion Georges St. Pierre and boxing trainer Freddie Roach.
> 
> We believe Mir is going to be the guy to knock out Brock Lesnar,” Gifford said. “Me, GSP, Freddie Roach — we all agreed Mir *can* do it. We see holes in his game we know we can expose.





Spec0688 said:


> My heart is broken. Why does GSP have to get involved with this lunatic, he is obviously mentally unstable.


GSP was just polite! 
They agree he *can* KO Brock...i agree too.
He can...but he won't.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> Carwin couldn't do it, thus the Law of Physics does not allow for Frank Mir to do it.


Well all it takes is one punch to land on the right spot but yes for the most part I agree, I would be pretty sad to say that Mir could but I openly say Cain has no chance too.

That being said I think Mir is 100% capable of rocking Lesnar (similar to Carwin) but then getting him in a quick submision insted of punching himself out like a madman.

I still have faith in Mir when it comes to beating Brock and until they fight for the third time (they will) im can rightfully do so.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

There is a story behind it and it will sell very well "if" Frank can get back into title contention which is quite likely. Say Cain or JDS beats Brock of course they'll make a rematch regardless whether it's for the belt or not. Their bad blood is beyond Koschek vs Daley, GSP vs Penn, and Rampage vs Rash even. I'd go with Frank the third time around cuz of his complete obsession to annihilate Brock.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I see Lesnar winning in the third match anyway. Lesnar is taking long strides, just like he did coming into their second match. He will be a much better fighter than the one Mir fought in the second fight. 

Mir is basically at his prime, he has reached near his max potential, while Lesnar is still far far from his max potential and isnt in his prime just yet.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> Carwin couldn't do it, thus the Law of Physics does not allow for Frank Mir to do it.


Mir has faster hands and has much better technique than Carwin, so I would give him just as good if not better chance to do it.
I have to agree with the part about Mir knocking Nog out to retirement though, because that is truly what is going to happen.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Mir probably has more of a chance of doing what he did to Kongo, rocking them submitting, but Mir hits pretty hard and Brock's striking is terrible. If Mir has enough of a chance to land cleanly he can drop Brock. The problem is that its hard to let your hands go when you're worried that Brock can easily sling you down. Carwin barely landed on Brock and that led to an entire round of bald man engineering ****.


I hate Brock haters. Carwin barely landed? Did you even watch the fight?

You can't change history.

BTW... Mir is a monster douche. I thought they put people in hospitals when they become obsessed and prisons when they became stalkers.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Gyser said:


> I'd imagine that one day we will get the rubber match, Lesnar is getting more and more well-rounded every fight, so Mir needs to get it as soon as possible otherwise he will get merked!


I actually disagree here. The growth seems monumental when you start from almost nothing. Everytime Brock does something simple thats different its going to appear like hes grown dramatically. I have not seen anything in his skill set from the last few fights that he couldn't do on day one. The only difference is that he isn't blitzing across the octagon like the first Mir fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SJ said:


> I understood the context of the article completely. This is just a miniscule hype article to keep Frank's name out there.
> 
> I was just always under the impression that he was extremely overrated and couldn't handle top level fighters like everyone thought he could.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with this.....Mir couldnt beat Carwin, I mean I love Frank but atthe same time dont see this happening. It would be the rubbermatch and could be a ploy to get Brock to not prep so much for a sub, but the reality is......anyone can be knocked out......I dont care if were talking Mir.....thats not to say it will happen...


EDIT: to the above poster if you have not noticed an evolution in Brocks skills you are blind, I hate the guy to be clear but IMO the only man that can beat him in the UFC right now needs to heal and get a way better gas tank.......his name is Shane Carwin


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

I have been a die hard Mir fan for years, and I've tried to ignore the comments that come out of his camp, but jesus christ man..

Everything that comes from either Mir or his crack PR team is retarded. Each week a new focus and strategy has dawned on the team which will eventually lead to Mir being the saviour of the HW division.

Shut up and train some take down defence you dolt.
I still believe Mir can compete with everyone at HW, he just needs to stfu about it.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

FrankMir20 said:


> Frank Mir celebrated this year’s Fourth of July in his Las Vegas gym, breaking down film of Brock Lesnar’s win over Shane Carwin at UFC 116 the night before.
> 
> Sitting alongside Mir on Sunday were head trainer Jimmy Gifford, UFC welterweight champion Georges St. Pierre and boxing trainer Freddie Roach.
> 
> ...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Can.Opener said:


> I have been a die hard Mir fan for years, and I've tried to ignore the comments that come out of his camp, but jesus christ man..
> 
> Everything that comes from either Mir or his crack PR team is retarded. Each week a new focus and strategy has dawned on the team which will eventually lead to Mir being the saviour of the HW division.
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth. I am a Mir fan, but he gets BJ Penn syndrome, prompting me to say "Less talking, more training."

In Frank's case I should add, don't think so much like a jiu-jitsu player. I heard that right after Brock beat him. Normally that isn't a bad thing in the octagon, but it appears to be a terrible idea if your opponent is Brock.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Funny that a lot of people are shitting on Mir when he didnt say anything here.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Mir's not going to reach the top if he and/or his team are looking past their next fight. I think if Mir fights Brock again, he's gonna stress out too much.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

JimmyJames said:


> Funny that a lot of people are shitting on Mir when he didnt say anything here.


for once.....

my prediction Brock Lesnar will make Frank Mir tap out


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

As far as Brock improving his game....

I don't see it. The only thing I see is him not trying to football tackle anyone anymore.

I can almost guarantee you he knew that arm triangle in his early fights. He was just never in a position to hit it. Other than that he's taken guys down, used his weight to control them, and beat them to a pulp. I have yet to see anything other than that.

The arm triangle is an extremely basic move that was taught to me within the first 3 months of jujitsu... and Carwin literally gave it to him. Watch as he puts his tricep on the back of Brock's head. It's weird to see rookie mistakes like that done on this level.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> As far as Brock improving his game....
> 
> I don't see it. The only thing I see is him not trying to football tackle anyone anymore.
> 
> ...


apparently I must spread rep around before repping you again but I completely agree. Just because hes still winning doesn't mean hes improving. Did his striking improve? Nope, last two fights hes been the worse striker. Was his submission super special? No, arm triangles, kimuras, and armbars work perfectly for wrestlers. **** you can learn those just from watching. The only difference between first fight Brock and champion Brock are that hes calmed down a little bit.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> apparently I must spread rep around before repping you again but I completely agree. Just because hes still winning doesn't mean hes improving. Did his striking improve? Nope, last two fights hes been the worse striker. Was his submission super special? No, arm triangles, kimuras, and armbars work perfectly for wrestlers. **** you can learn those just from watching. The only difference between first fight Brock and champion Brock are that hes calmed down a little bit.


I agree.

I was yelling arm triangle about 15 seconds before brock even moved to side control from the mount. Extremely basic mistake on Carwins part. I really believe he was so gassed he just gave him that.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

You guys are hilarious. Mir needs a few more years before another shot at Brock? Mir has a better chance at knocking Brock out than subbing him? /boggle

You do remember he is 1-1 vs Mir and that he lost via sub right? 

You really think that after Brock pounds Cains face into oblivion they won't set up the rubber match vs Mir? Delusional...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Frank just can't let go, can he? Maybe if he focussed on his next opponent instead of Brock he wouldn't have gotten mauled on by Carwin.


...Good point. Frank needs to let his obsession with Brock go. It's getting ridiculous. Yeah- Carwin mauled Lesnar, but Brock survived the hardest puncher on the planet and came back to win. Mir got flatlined by Shane's punches, so I can't understand why he's at it again. Lesnar showed he has serious heart, a serious chin and is learning Jiu Jitsu. No way Mir can KO Lesnar-- Bottom line. Mir needs to focus on other fights. There are a few other guys in the division that can put him to sleep as well...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That's a laughable proposition at this point that they should have kept to themselves. Why they would bring up the fact that he can KO Brock is a bit strange especially since he's two/three wins away before becoming a contender again. But I will not underestimate the human will. If Frank gets the opportunity he will fight to the end and I'm not the biggest Frank Mir fan, but I would have been pissed at someone laughing at me after losing. In fact I'd go to his house and beat the shit out of em with a baseball bat. That's not respect, however the "new" Brock has shown it so I do give him that. Either way I will be waiting to watch this grudge match. 

Meanwhile it's Cain then JDS most likely next. Love em or hate em Brock brings the entertainment.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

People need to realize that the best guys at HW are young in the sport/inexperienced and not extremely well rounded like GSP, BJ Penn, and Anderson Silva are. Brock, Cain, JDS, and Carwin all have huge flaws in various areas as fighters. 

Could Mir KO Brock? Of course he could he hits really hard and is the better striker. That doesn't mean it would happen but pretending it is highly unlikely when he has already badly rocked him in a fight is silly. These guys really aren't all that far apart from an athletic or skill standpoint in the top ten. They are just talented in different areas and ways. Werdum has the skills to sub any HW and JDS has the skills to KO any heavyweight and a fight of theirs where neither of those things happen doesn't change that.


----------



## rickrolled (Feb 3, 2009)

i dont kno about freddie roach anymore.. i admit he is great at what he does.. but he said arlovski was gonna knock fedors socks off, and he got KTFO in mid-air.. and now this.. i dono.

On a side note.. why was mir watchin with gsp


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

rickrolled said:


> i dont kno about freddie roach anymore.. i admit he is great at what he does.. but he said arlovski was gonna knock fedors socks off, and he got KTFO in mid-air.. and now this.. i dono.


Are you kidding me?
Roach was coaching Arlovski. What did you expect to hear from him: "yes..i think Andrei improved a lot these last weeks/months, but i think Fedor will beat his ass...sorry".
Arlovksi's striking isn't bad. His fighting is.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Mir has proven he has much improved striking, and in the Kongo fight, actually showed he can stand with and beat talented strikers. His ground game is obviously great.

What he struggles with his wrestlers who are physically too strong for him to submit. Brock and Carwin would be out struck by Frank if they stould toe-to-toe, but that fact becomes irrelevant because the fight goes to the ground whenever Brock or Shane want. And we know that Frank has no answer to that. 

I actually think Frank is the number 3 guy in the HW division (i might get some stick for that belief) as I honestly believe he would beat JDS and Cain, but unfortunatly for him Brock and Shane are just a question he has no answer too.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> apparently I must spread rep around before repping you again but I completely agree. Just because hes still winning doesn't mean hes improving. Did his striking improve? Nope, last two fights hes been the worse striker. Was his submission super special? No, arm triangles, kimuras, and armbars work perfectly for wrestlers. **** you can learn those just from watching. The only difference between first fight Brock and champion Brock are that hes calmed down a little bit.


It's always the same two guys(?) that repeat the same damn crap on any thread they can work "Brock hate" in.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Losing that extra weight is stupid. He could have done really well with the extra mass, no idea why he is losing it.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm all for Mir rising "back" to the top, and in the grand scheme of things he is one of the best fighters on the planet. (I consider if you are in the UFC you could beat up 98% of the worlds population) 

But since UFC 100, I've really wanted to see how Mir handles..............*drumroll*.................. Heath Herring. People under rate Heath so much.. He took 3 rounds of a really tactical Lesnar beating and was just as fired up in the 3rd round as in the 1st. I understand why there is no reason to give Herring that type of opportunity at this moment though. I would say as far as natural talent goes, Herring is up there with Rampage, it's just the training where I think he may have always lacked.

I want to see that fight bad, but I likely never will since I think Herring is dead.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

KO Lesnar hmm doubt it highly, make him tap again? there lies Franks best chance, last two fights he went in with submission in mind, I think he would need to keep it standing, hurt Lesnar then sub him, although thats going to be hard.

I'd like to see the rubber match, I still think Frank can beat him.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

SJ said:


> I'm all for Mir rising "back" to the top, and in the grand scheme of things he is one of the best fighters on the planet. (I consider if you are in the UFC you could beat up 98% of the worlds population)
> 
> But since UFC 100, I've really wanted to see how Mir handles..............*drumroll*.................. Heath Herring. People under rate Heath so much.. He took 3 rounds of a really tactical Lesnar beating and was just as fired up in the 3rd round as in the 1st. I understand why there is no reason to give Herring that type of opportunity at this moment though. I would say as far as natural talent goes, Herring is up there with Rampage, it's just the training where I think he may have always lacked.
> 
> I want to see that fight bad, but I likely never will since I think Herring is dead.



Good point, Heath is a very underrated fighter. When talking about Brocks resume for instance, Heath is invariably dismissed as an irrelvant win. Brock DOMINATED him. He has been the distance with some of the best fighters in the world, and is constantly overlooked. I'd like to see him back in the UFC but i doubt it will happen, he seems to be happy acting at the moment. 

I've actually been desperate to see Mir fight Gonzaga for quite a long time. I thought it was on the horizon in the last couple of weeks, before the UFC decided to host the most unneccessary rematch in HW history in Nog v Mir.

I like Mir, but i really wish he would just make a decision on the direction of his career and stick to it. In my opinion he should try and keep the size he had for the Carwin fight, but it doesnt sound as though he desires that. I still dont think he can get over being beaten resoundingly by Brock - it did affect him.


----------



## Gopherchucks (Jun 20, 2010)

Im sure he _could_ KO him, but realistically I don't see it happening. If he could keep his distance, avoid the takedown and stay off the fence then yes I see him outstriking Brock and perhaps getting a KO. However, I don't really see him being able to defend the takedown or avoid the clinch against the fence. Joe always talks about how Mir is one of the best HWs off his back, but Lesnar's top control is brutal and he needs to work hard on his BJJ off his back if the third fight is going to be much different from the last.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

GKY said:


> Losing that extra weight is stupid. He could have done really well with the extra mass, no idea why he is losing it.


speed. he probably felt slow and sloppy with the extra mass and didn't feel it was benefitting him.

Having bigger arms doesn't neccesarily mean you hit harder, and Mir doesn't seem like he wants to grapple.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Ape City said:


> speed. he probably felt slow and sloppy with the extra mass and didn't feel it was benefitting him.
> 
> Having bigger arms doesn't neccesarily mean you hit harder, and Mir doesn't seem like he wants to grapple.


Well I am sure it affected his BJJ as well you are going to lose flexibility and explosion in your hips by adding all of that bulk. All that muscle isn't really that beneficial to a bjj player slash kickboxer who is fighting wrestlers. You can use footwork and speed to avoid takedowns as well you don't have to get an underhook and out muscle a guy in the clinch.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

And like Mir said it isn't like he is going to uddenly be able to out wrestle Brock or Carwin just because he puts on 15 lbs.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Ape City said:


> And like Mir said it isn't like he is going to uddenly be able to out wrestle Brock or Carwin just because he puts on 15 lbs.


Exactly.

He also talked about how he was not using his strength as a fighter should. Insted of trying to brute force his way out he was letting Shane control him because that's what he is trained to do.

The only benifit I can think of was that it probably helped his TDD and it did make him look badass haha. I think Mir should bounce back in forth though for his fight. For this next Nog fight 245 sounds great.


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

I dont know why everybody hating on MIR lol but if you read the interview, there is not 1 quote from mir....Its Freddie, Jimmy and Georges talking about him..


----------



## monkey024 (Apr 6, 2010)

I cant understand the hate for MIR either but I guess it's true if you lose everyone thinks you suck instantly so whatever.

Personally I think he could knock him out , Mir has very clean strikes and he does have pretty decent power. I say he COULD knock lesnar BUT brock's forearms are huge and when he covers up his whole face is covered so even if Mir could possible knock him out he would have to look for his opportunity or he will just be wasting energy...until he is too tired and gets taken down by brock.

You guys have to remember on Mirs 2nd fight with brock in the beginning of the second round mir was backing brock up while they were standing.

Soo all in all I think Mir has the power and skill to knock out Lesnar but lesnar will probably block most of the shots anyways.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

monkey024 said:


> I cant understand the hate for MIR either but I guess it's true if you lose everyone thinks you suck instantly so whatever.
> 
> Personally I think he could knock him out , Mir has very clean strikes and he does have pretty decent power. I say he COULD knock lesnar BUT brock's forearms are huge and when he covers up his whole face is covered so even if Mir could possible knock him out he would have to look for his opportunity or he will just be wasting energy...until he is too tired and gets taken down by brock.
> 
> ...


You are correct. If they fought in say, a straight Boxing match the odds on Frank knocking out Brock wouldnt be very long at all. The question in MMA becomes can Mir knock out Brock before he shoots? The answer has to be no, or very unlikely. The second fight was clear proof of this, Brock would give Mir no time to work his strikes because he knows he can take him down at will.

Can Mir physically knock Brock out? With a clean shot to the chin, anyone can knock anyone out within reason. Certainly at Heavyweight.

But WOULD Mir be able to knock Brock out in a MMA fight? The odds on that become very long indeed.


----------



## monkey024 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yup brocks takedowns are usually a loss for the opponent unless they can hold out till they stand back up or the bell rings.

I think mir has to wait for his opportunity and take it or wait till brock shoots and pray he connects with brocks face.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

FrankMir20 said:


> I dont know why everybody hating on MIR





monkey024 said:


> I cant understand the hate for MIR either













SERIOUSLY? YOU DON'T KNOW WHY PEOPLE HATE HIM.


----------

